# Baked Beans vs Heinz baked beans?



## redmike (Mar 27, 2013)

Might seem a strange question but I sometimes want a quick meal such as baked beans and a fried egg on toast.

Anyway, I recently bought generic baked beans and they were tasteless 

They tasted of nothing, and I tried adding salt, pepper and even Tabasco but with almost no effect.

Heinz is not top for no reason, so what should I add to get the Heinz flavour? 

Thanks


----------



## Dawgluver (Mar 27, 2013)

Try Bush's Baked Beans.  They have a variety of flavors, they're all good, and their spokes"person" is a golden retriever!  Also, check out the bean thread here, most from scratch.


----------



## redmike (Mar 27, 2013)

Dawgluver said:


> Try Bush's Baked Beans.  They have a variety of flavors, they're all good, and their spokes"person" is a golden retriever!  Also, check out the bean thread here, most from scratch.



Thanks, but I don't want to buy an alternative but simply make the generic ones taste like the Heinz ones.


----------



## pacanis (Mar 27, 2013)

I've never had Heinz beans. I like to jazz up beans though. And once you find a favorite canned bean it doesn't seem like any other brand, generic or name brand, will do. At least for me. 
A couple years ago I bought Campbells beans thinking with all the stuff I add they will be fine... no comparison to Bush's, my usual brand.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 27, 2013)

It is a tough question to answer for another person.

Depending on my mood I might add.

a little vinegar or

dehydrated onion, molasses, prepared mustard or

a dash of Worcestershire sauce or

a little catsup and on and on.

How about comparing the labels, next time you are in the market, to see what is missing or different.

Good luck!


----------



## MrsLMB (Mar 27, 2013)

Dawgluver said:


> Try Bush's Baked Beans. They have a variety of flavors, they're all good, and their spokes"person" is a golden retriever! Also, check out the bean thread here, most from scratch.


 
Ditto .. they are the best when you want quick and easy and they offer a variety of flavors.


----------



## Barbara L (Mar 27, 2013)

From the OP's location, I'm thinking maybe Heinz isn't available. Their ingredients may be listed online though. My mom used to make quick baked beans with pork and beans by adding ketchup, brown sugar, onion, and I think maybe a little liquid smoke.


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 27, 2013)

We like B&M baked beans.  They are New England style, brown sugar, no tomato.  I sometimes add a pinch more brown sugar and a little minced onion.  Of course, the addition of bacon can't hurt.


----------



## jennyema (Mar 27, 2013)

Buy Heinz.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Mar 27, 2013)

We buy Heinz, they are our fave


----------



## Addie (Mar 27, 2013)

I used to buy B&M. they are made in Maine in giant pots inside giant ovens. Now I buy Bush's Boston Recipe. I tried Heinz many years ago. They had no flavor and was mostly tomato sauce. I don't think you can do anything to upgrade Heinz. Not worth the effort.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Mar 28, 2013)

I have eaten many brands of canned beans.  My Dad used to love B&M baked beans.  We also at a lot of VanCamp's Pork & Beans.  I won't say that anyone's favorite is bad.  They all have beans in common.  

To make VanCamps's taste like Heinz, add a tbs. of tomato paste.

For me personally, I like Bush's, but I like VanCamps's better, as they aren't as sugary, and have a more pronounce pork flavor.  I then doctor them to whatever mood I'm in.

By far, I love home-made baked beans best.  But even then, I've had so many great versions, cooked by a host of different people, that I'd be hard pressed to choose a favorite.

I like to make mine with a good pork hock, or hog-jowl smoked bacon, onion, brown sugar, black-strap mollases, a touch of yellow mustard, a dash of chili powder, and maybe a touch of liquid smoke.

If I have it, I prefer maple syrup to brown sugar in my beans.

Of course, starting with an almost neutral brand, such as VanCamp's, I can nearly duplicate that home-made taste by simply adding onion powder, some bacon, and a little brown sugar, or maple syrup.

Seeeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Snip 13 (Mar 28, 2013)

I like Heinz, Koo and Rhodes but I doubt it would matter after I'm done with them!
I add fried onions, mayo, chutney, cheese spread, aromat, pepper, a dash of tabasco, a dash of W/sauce and sometimes bits of bacon too.


----------



## chopper (Mar 28, 2013)

Chief, I have never added chili powder to my baked beans.  I may have to give that a try. Thanks for that suggestion.


----------



## pacanis (Mar 28, 2013)

I usually add some chili powder to my home fries. Chili powder is a great spice mixture. I've never added it to beans though... yet


----------



## buckytom (Mar 29, 2013)

beans, toast, and eggs is a very irish/english quick meal.

i know you're trying to replicate heinz, but see if you can find batchelors brand baked beans. they are made for eating with toast and eggs.

btw, check out amazon (do they have amazon in israel?) for what you're looking for. they sell a lot of packaged foods.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Mar 29, 2013)

There is too much salt in Heinz, so my wife makes a version that she found.The recipe includes Worcestershire sauce,a grated apple and mustard, she has moved on to buying dried beans which inspire olympic quality botty coughs.
Blazing Saddles --Farting Cowboys- Greatest Fart Scene of All Time - YouTube


----------



## buckytom (Mar 29, 2013)

that's your wife????


----------



## frenchguycooking (Mar 29, 2013)

In France, we only find Heinz Baked Beans, the others are completely different. I like to have a can once in a while, makes me feel abroad


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Mar 29, 2013)

buckytom said:


> that's your wife????


yes and I love her!!!!


----------



## Lindazoe (Mar 29, 2013)

I don't know what to add but I would drown it in grated cheese...... then I would add some sour cream.  
 Grated cheese can be my best friend when I "wreck" a meal...... .  When it comes to  Baked Beans I always buy SPC Baked Beans and then I choose Heinz.


----------



## CraigC (Mar 29, 2013)

I have never eaten canned baked beans as is. They always get doctored. There was one exception, Big Johns. There were two cans taped together, one with beans and one with goodies. I might have lined the baking dish with bacon, but nothing else except the bacon on top.


----------



## pacanis (Mar 29, 2013)

I remember Big Johns. I had forgotten about it coming in two cans. Kind of a novel approach.


----------



## bakechef (Mar 29, 2013)

Growing up in Maine, baked beans are a big deal.

Never had anything but homemade until I was an adult.  If it isn't homemade (from dry beans) then it has to be Bush's or B&M.  

In my area of the south, they usually start with a generic canned pork and bean and add catsup, mustard, sugar, worcestershire sauce and such to it, everyone has their own way.


----------



## Zagut (Mar 29, 2013)

Are Heinz beans different in Europe?
I seem to remember reading some where that they were.
Heinz here in the U.S.A. have a red label and I believe those in Europe have a blue label.
Is there a difference?
Heinz is down the list on the canned beans for me. I'd go for B&M or Bush's first.
But any canned beans can be made good with a few alterations.

That scene form Blazing Saddles makes me crack up every time I see it, no matter how many times I see it. (Yes I have the mind of a 3 year old.)

You need to eat beans if others are just so you can defend yourself.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Mar 29, 2013)

In deer camp, beans produced buck snorts.  In California, you have to be wary of the California Barking spider.  They come from eating cans of California Barking Spider Eggs.  I use to have a can, labeled as such.

They don't have any effect on me though, because I'm a lot like the male version of Mary Poppins, "practically perfect in every way."

Seeeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Zagut (Mar 29, 2013)

"They don't have any effect on me though"



If you believe that I've got a bridge I'll sell ya for a great price.


----------



## AlfredsKitchen (Mar 29, 2013)

This is kind of difficult to answer considering I have no frame of reference. Although I am familiar with Hienz baked beans, I have no idea what the generics are like. Hienz are in a tomato sauce, so I would start there. Add a bit of apple cider vinegar perhaps, maybe a little onion powder....again without a frame of reference....it's a shot in the dark

-Alfred


----------



## buckytom (Mar 29, 2013)

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> In deer camp, beans produced buck snorts.  In California, you have to be wary of the California Barking spider.  They come from eating cans of California Barking Spider Eggs.  I use to have a can, labeled as such.
> 
> They don't have any effect on me though, because I'm a lot like the male version of Mary Poppins, "practically perfect in every way."
> 
> Seeeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North



so _that's_ how you fly around with just an umbrella.

the bernoulli principle in effect again. bigher pressure beneath the umbrella and lower pressure above it provides lift.


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 29, 2013)

According to the world's foremost authority, Wikipedia, Heinz in England has much less sugar than Heinz in the US.


----------



## CarolPa (Apr 3, 2013)

My favorite beans are Bush's Boston Style, unless I can have home made.

Carol


----------



## Addie (Apr 3, 2013)

CarolPa said:


> My favorite beans are Bush's Boston Style, unless I can have home made.
> 
> Carol


 
Carol, growing up my mother made beans every Saturday. I took bean sandwiches to school as did all my friends every Monday. I did the same for my kids. Every Saturday night, beans and fish sticks, hot dogs, hamburgers, whatever I felt like making to go with the beans. My son Spike and I were just talking about my six quart bean pot last night. He asked me if he gets me a new pot, would I make some again. Why not? Isn't that what mothers do? Feed their children their favorite foods. 

I know you don't HAVE to have a bean pot, but they just don't taste the same in anything else.


----------



## Addie (Apr 3, 2013)

Zagut said:


> "They don't have any effect on me though"
> 
> If you believe that I've got a bridge I'll sell ya for a great price.


 
  Sounds like you are already full of it.


----------



## Addie (Apr 3, 2013)

Just some trivia. Did you know that a number of years back  The Massachusetts Legislature passed a law that says you cannot call baked beans, "Boston Baked Beans" unless they are baked in Boston. It was a slow day on Beacon Hill. The lawmakers had nothing to work on that day.


----------



## CarolPa (Apr 3, 2013)

Addie, this is the first I've heard of baked bean sandwiches since my mother passed away.  I thought she invented them.  

Carol


----------



## Zagut (Apr 3, 2013)

"Sounds like you are already full of it." 


Now you're not the first to say that. 


And I'm sure you won't be the last. 


Guess you're not interested in my bridge. 


I'm still working on the perfect bean recipe. And I'm sure I'll never get there. Beans are something that are wonderful yet just one step away for me.

Canned are great but when I make home made they always need something else to make them what I want.
I'll figure it out one day and I like my home made but canned beans offer something that's hard to beat as far as consistency is concerned.


----------



## Addie (Apr 3, 2013)

CarolPa said:


> Addie, this is the first I've heard of baked bean sandwiches since my mother passed away. I thought she invented them.
> 
> Carol


 
Carol, my mother was born in the mid 20's. 1920's that is. Just in time for the Depression. Bean sandwiches were the mainstay for children's lunches at that time. She grew up with them, I did and so did my children. Unfortunately, my kids never learned to make baked beans. Even though they all love them as much as I do. For more than 100 years, baked beans have been a New England staple. Mostly served on a Saturday night. I used to have to buy a very large piece of salt pork with large streaks of meat running through it. Then I would have to cut it up into six pieces so everyone in the family could have a piece.


----------



## buckytom (Apr 3, 2013)

Addie said:


> Just some trivia. Did you know that a number of years back  The Massachusetts Legislature passed a law that says you cannot call baked beans, "Boston Baked Beans" unless they are baked in Boston. It was a slow day on Beacon Hill. The lawmakers had nothing to work on that day.



the champagne and burgundy guys must have been vacationing in boston that week...


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Apr 4, 2013)

Last night, I took a can of no-name black beans, drained them, and put them in a pot along with some onion, brown sugar, and chili powder.  I let them simmer for about twenty minutes.  They beat Bush's and VanCamp's beans in every way.  Plus, black beans are among the most nutritious beans in the legume family.  Had a couple of good hot dogs with them.  That's one of the tastiest meals I know.  The only way to make it better is to add some diced slab bacon, or smoked hog jowl to the mix, with some pure, grade B maple syrup.  Yum.

Seeeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------

